# dns setup [SOLVED]

## slam_head

I've been trying to set up djbdns without much progress, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308907-highlight-.html.  What I would like to do is have tinydns resolve names for internally used hosts, and forward everything else to my isp's dns servers.  I've got it working where dnscache will forward all request to the 127.0.0.1 to my ISP dns servers, and tinydns will respond to any requests on eth0 but will not forward request that it doesn't have a record for.  Any ideas?Last edited by slam_head on Wed Mar 16, 2005 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slam_head

I figured it out.  I had to set it up as split horizon.  I followed the instruction in at http://www.fefe.de/djbdns/split-horizon.

----------

